# الق على الرب همك فهو يعولك



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2010)

_الق على الرب همك فهو يعولك لا يدع الصديق يزعزع الى الابد _
_احملوا بعضكم اثقال بعض وهكذا تمموا ناموس المسيح _
_كثير مايحدث ان نحمل الهموم لكون الهنا _
_رؤوف ورحيم _
_وهو متكفل بنا كلية ومع ذلك نجد صعوبة فى ان نترك همومنا بالقائها على الرب _
_ونكون اايضا عندما لا نستطيع ان ننسى الاساءات التى حدثت _
_لنا او منا _
_لم يحن الوقت لنطرح عنا هذا الاحمال بان نستودعها بيد الرب _
_بالصلاة وان نعترف امامة بالمشاكل التى تسى الى علاقاتنا _
_وان نغفر وننسى _
_توجد احمال علينا ان نحملها وهى الام واعباء اقرباتنا واخوتنا فى الايمان _
_ولا يزال الرب يسوع يقول لنا _
_تعالوا الى ياجميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم _http://www.mar-girgis.com/forum/search.php?do=finduser&u=935&starteronly=1​


​


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2010)

فعلا هو دايما فاتح زراعه فى اى وقت لينا 

المهم اننا نروحله وهو بيسامح 

شكراااااااااااااااا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا كاندي علي كلامك الجميل زيك*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2010)

روزي

المهم اننا نقبل البشارة 

اننا نقبل الخلاص وعند اي

كلمة توبة الرب بينسى كل شي

ةيسامحنا

الشكر الك سلام المسيح


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2010)

*نورت يا كليمو بمرورك الجميل زيك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2010)

تأمل فى منتهى الجمال يا روزى
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا يخليك يا كوكو يا عسل*

*نورت*​


----------



## Nemo (24 فبراير 2010)

لازم ارمى حمولى عليه ومش بس ارميها لأ وانساها واحس بكامل ايمانى انه اكيد هيحل لأنه وعده صادق
بس انا عندى مشكلة تانية هى ذكرت فى الموضوع ( لا ننسى الاساءت التى حدثت منا ) دى بالنسبة لى شئ مؤرق انى مش بعرف اسامح نفسى على بعض الخطايا ........... فهل فعلا ممكن اتركها واعتبرها من ضمن الهموم اللى ربنا يعولنى فيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2010)

*تحاولي يا قمر انك تعالجي الاساءات دي بالحب والخير وتصلحي اي شئ حسيتي انك ماتصرفتيش فيه بحكمه*

*وربنا بيساعد وساعتها هتحسي بارتياح جامد جدا*

*نورتي يا قمورتي*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (1 مايو 2010)

*الق على الرب همك*

قال بطرس الرسول في رسالته الاولى اصحاح5 وعدد7"ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه هو يعتني بكم"
ما اقوى واشد هذا الاعلان بالنسبة لكل مؤمن فنحن نهتم بل نرتعب من اصغر الاشياء التي نوجهه.
فعندما يضيق عليك الزمن ويلزمك باحتياج معين وانت لاتمتلك شئ تفزع بل وترهب لاننا في ذوتنا لانقدر علي اعالة انفسنا.
وهذا وضع اي انسان فيجمع المال بطريقة شرهة لكي يقي نفسه من شر هذا العالم ولكن يبقى الاهتمام حتي بعد امتلاك المال او الشهرة.
لذلك قدم الرب في موعظته علي الجبل في متى6 اقوي اعلان وهو ان ابيك السماوي يعولك كما يعول الطيور وكل الخلق.
وختم كلامه فقال"فلاتهتموا للغد. لان الغد يهتم بما لانفسه"مت34:6.
فكل فكر الرب هو ان يبعد عنك حمل احتياجك فهو مسؤل عنك وعن كل ما تحتاج.
فيقول الرسول الق على الرب "كل"همك!!لاحظ الرسول يخبرك ان كل هم انت فيه الرب مدبر له شئ عظيم لتسديده.لذلك اطرح على الرب كل هم انت فيه عالمآ انه مسؤل عنك.
ام بخصوص الامور التي تتوقع انها لم تمر بسهولة علي حياتك فعندما تأتي ستجد الرب حلها بكل بساطة.
فالرب يرك وانت متحير من هذا الزمان لكنه مدبر لك كل شئ بغنى وهو يريد ان يطمئنك من جهة حياتك فهو ابيك وهو يعولك....امين​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2010)

*رد: الق على الرب همك*

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (1 مايو 2010)

*رد: الق على الرب همك*

*

شكرا جدا للموضوع الرائع الرب يبارككم


*[​/font]


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2010)

*رد: الق على الرب همك*



كيرلس محب قال:


> انا ضايع حاسس بأحاسيس غريبة هل من مساعدة


 
صلى من اعماق قلبك إلى رب المجد 
وهو قادر ان يعولك ويجعل حياتك افضل ​


----------



## happy angel (23 مايو 2010)

*تتم دمج المواضيع السابقة للتكرار
سلام ونعمة*


----------

